# zusammen fast (zusammenfasst)



## Tömk

Hallo alle miteinander!

Was bedeutet *zusammen fast* auf Spanisch?
Kontext: Alles was man über Dengue Fieber wissen sollte.

Daher hab ich hier ein Video für Euch das alles was Ihr über Dengue wissen solltet zusammen fast.​Wie immer: Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tonerl

Tömk said:


> Daher hab ich hier ein Video für Euch das alles was Ihr über Dengue wissen solltet zusammen fast.


Daher hab ich hier ein Video für Euch, das alles was Ihr über Dengue wissen solltet, *"zusammenfasst"*.
*zusammenfassen (Bericht): *
resumir,
compendiar

*zusammenfassen (vereinigen) zu:*
juntar en
reunir en

Saludos


----------



## Martoo

Una pregunta ¿cómo tengo que interpretar *zusammenfasst* en la frase traducida?:

es el pretérito perfecto del verbo?

_Por lo tanto, aquí he resumido un video para ustedes [...]_

o el participio?

_Por lo tanto, tengo aquí un video para ustedes de todo lo que necesitan saber sobre el dengue, resumido._

Sehr Danke!


----------



## Tonerl

Martoo said:


> _Por lo tanto, aquí he resumido un video para ustedes [...]_



Daher hab ich hier ein Video für Euch,*worin ich  alles was Ihr über Dengue wissen solltet, "zusammengefasst habe"*.


----------



## Martoo

Tonerl said:


> Daher hab ich hier ein Video für Euch,*worin ich  alles was Ihr über Dengue wissen solltet, "zusammengefasst habe"*.



Viele Danke!


----------



## Tonerl

Martoo said:


> Viele Danke!



*Vielen Dank !
*
Fue un placer para mí!


----------



## Tömk

Vielen Dank Tonerl!


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Martoo:



Tonerl said:


> Daher hab ich hier ein Video für Euch, das alles was Ihr über Dengue wissen solltet, *"zusammenfasst"*.


Tal y como está escrito la oración, "_zusammenfasst_" es en 3. persona singular *presente*. "_ein Video, das alles [...] zusammenfasst_", "un video que resume todo [...]".

Un saludo


----------



## elroy

@Tonerl, wenn Du schon Kommata ergänzt, dann lieber gleich alle... 


Tonerl said:


> Daher hab ich hier ein Video für Euch, das alles*,* was Ihr über Dengue wissen solltet, *"zusammenfasst"*.





Tonerl said:


> Daher hab ich hier ein Video für Euch, *worin ich alles, was Ihr über Dengue wissen solltet, "zusammengefasst habe"*.


----------



## Martoo

osa_menor said:


> Hola Martoo:
> 
> Tal y como está escrito la oración, "_zusammenfasst_" es en 3. persona singular *presente*. "_ein Video, das alles [...] zusammenfasst_", "un video que resume todo [...]".
> 
> Un saludo



OK, entonces no está en el pretérito perfecto. ¿Esto se debe a la última coma de la oración?

Digo, si la frase *no tuviera esa coma*, el verbo _zusammenfasst ¿_estaría "asociado" a _hab ich?
_
Daher hab ich hier ein Video für Euch, das alles was Ihr über Dengue wissen solltet zusammenfasst.

Saludos.-

_
_


----------



## Malamut

No puede estar ascociado a "hab ich" , porque la forma gramatical tendría que ser el participio "zusammengefasst". Por eso no lo asociamos con el "ich". Automaticamente buscamos otro sujeto, en este caso es el "Video, das".
Espero que pude aclarar tu duda?


----------



## Martoo

Malamut said:


> No puede estar ascociado a "hab ich" , porque la forma gramatical tendría que ser el participio "zusammengefasst". Por eso no lo asociamos con el "ich". Automaticamente buscamos otro sujeto, en este caso es el "Video, das".
> Espero que pude aclarar tu duda?



Si si, ahora me quedó todo clarísimo. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## osa_menor

Añadidura:

El verbo_ zusammenfassen_ es un *verbo separable*. Los verbos separables son verbos compuestos de un prefijo y otro verbo.
En estos verbos, el prefijo se separa colocándose al final de la oración para los tiempos verbales simples (siempre que la oración no sea subordinada o relativa).
Para las oraciones subordinadas los verbos separables se comportan como verbos normales, es decir no se separan.

El verbo _fassen _+ prefijo _zusammen_  =_  zusammenfassen._
Oración simple: _Der Lehrer fasst noch einmal den Unterrichtsstoff zusammen_.
Con subordinada:_ Wir bitten den Lehrer darum, dass er den Unterrichtsstoff noch einmal zusammenfasst._


----------



## Martoo

osa_menor said:


> El verbo_ zusammenfassen_ es un *verbo separable*.



Si si, esto lo sabía. Por eso, entiendo, la razón de que el pret. perf. de zusammenfassen sea zusammen*ge*fasst en vez de (por ejemplo) *ge*zusammenfasst.

Danke sehr!


----------

